# MY NEW HORSE!!!! zillion catrillion pics.



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

So many of you know, i have been searching for a new horse for quite some time. I may have finally found the one! His name is Big Stanley aka Stanley. He is a 8 year old Appendix (QH/TB) 17 hands tall :shock: (well technically 16.3 and a half hands tall, with shoes on he is 17 hands lol) He is a big sweetie, loves treats, loves being brushed, loves attention and he loves to eat, i mean loves to eat, he is a piggy. I have him for a two week trial. Started the 24th to Februaruy 6th. So once i ride him i will decide wether or not i want him. The arena and round pen are absolute mudd puddles, so hopefully maybe this week or next week i can ride him, but i might not be able to hold off that long hehe. He is so calm and cool about everything. He literally walked right into his stall and started eating, didnt care about the other horses. Then today i took him out for a walk to check the place out and he didnt spook or snort at a thing, he acts like he has lived here his whole life. Im *NOT* asking for a critique, i know he is a little thin and needs muscling. His price is $900 and he is well worth it already. He is super well broke, came from a huge cattle ranch in Elko, Nevada. Then the person i am buying him from (she bought him last summer, so he has only had two owners), bought him and the only reason she is selling him, is her daughter is going to college and she is the one that mainly rides, and she cant afford board for two horses. I love this big guy already! Trust me, he is big lol. He has huge feet. So without further adue here is Stanley. He was quite the wiggle worm so the pics arent the best since i had no one to hold him, and he wanted to eat:lol:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

and the last of the pics. He was looking at the babies, who are looking over the wall at him lol. The last picture, going from left to right the babies names are Shady, Bomber, Deamon (who lives up to his name) and Scorch. Then the single horse in Ryder.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Haha, those last pictures are hilarious! Why are they in a hole? (Just wondering) 

Your new baby is so pretty, I can't wait to see more pics of him.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

He has such a sweet kind face! He is gorgeous! Congrats! Hope the trial goes well and you get to keep him!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol paintluver, the way the property is, well basically its on a hill, so to put the barn and the house were it is at they had to build it up and the pasture is pretty flat were the babies are, its just a wall were there standing at. Thanks redhawk! I hope so to.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

CUTE!! Awww I'm so glad you got photo! He has a sweet face!!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

He is GORGEOUS, RJ! I love him!!  can't wait to hear how he rides!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks guys, i will definanlty be getting many more photos.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG the horses looking over the fence are SO CUTE!
What a lovely new horse!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol i know, those babies are silly.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WooHoo. I'm glad you finally found a horse that it seems like you will love. He has an incredibly kind face and you can certainly tell that he has had a few thousand miles under saddle ;p. I can't wait to hear updates from when you are finally able to ride him. Most of the time, those old ranch horses are the most broke horses you will find anywhere. 

*Congrats!!!*


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

He is super cute! What are you hopeing to do with him?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks smrobs!!! I will let you guys know when i ride him. Dynamite, i plan on doing trail riding mostly, gymkhana's and maybe some local barrel racing jackpots. I love how he is so calm and just acts dead broke, bombproof, but he is only 8 yrs!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hahahaha, the pictures of the horses looking is absolutely adorable!! so freaking cute! 
Congrats on your new guy. Looking forwards to seeing new pictures of you two together, good luck with him.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks kelly!


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

That's awesome that you get a 2 week trial so you get a chance to really know him. He's adorable. I hope he's as great under saddle as he seems so far. Enjoy!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i hope so to!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

What a cutie RJ!! Love the babies! It looks like you found a keeper!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrats on hopefully finding "the one." He looks a lot like my gelding, a draft cross who is 18 hds! Don't plan on winning those speed events against little QH's but you'll sure have fun! Hope the trial works out for you and the weather cooperates!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol thanks. Ya im not planning on winning lol, just to have fun and get some ribbons at my local gymkhanas.


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

He is a stunner! I hope the riding goes good, and your babies are absolutely adorable!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Cute! I love him XOXO


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks guys! laurenlovesjohnny, there not my babies lol. I work at this ranch and they raise endurance horses, those are all race bred arab babies.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cute pics! Love the faces over the wall.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hehe ya, need to have a pro come take it and put it in a calendar lol.


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

Im so happy for you, he's really cute!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks =)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Wooohooo!! i rode stanley today. First time i have rode a horse in months. He did pretty good considering it was only his 4th day there. The arena was way to muddy to ride in, so i just rode him around the circular driveway. He has a very looooong stride, so its gonna take a bit to get use to, im use to riding my fat QH mare who had a short stride lol. His walk was really smooth though, but his trot was a little rough. He has a slow collected trot then he has a long extended trot lol. I tried to make him lope, but he slipped and almost fell so i decided not to lope (would rather live the first time i ride him lol) He has a fairly good whoa, needs a little refresher on the neck reining, all in all it was a great ride. I felt completly comfortable and safe on him, I wasnt nervous at all. The ground here is thawed on top, but frozen on the bottom still so its slick, but its suppose to be nice these next few days, hopefully it will dry the arena out to were i can go down there and lope him.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

aww congrats! hes so cute!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks! i am very happy with him, but i am trying not to get attached just incase (but i think im already attached lol)


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG! he is beautiful, I love his face, it is soo kind and sweet looking  Good luck with your ride!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hehe thanks! i alreay rode him


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oooh, I love him! He's adorable! Good luck with him!!!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey I just saw this...
He is totally cute! I am wishing you two all the best!!!
I love the head shots of the horses from "below" lol
HP


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

He has a cute face!!!!!!

Im gettign a QH/Tbred X this sunday but lol hes not that big hahaha........

Good luck with him I hope he works out!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! He is a big sweeite.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree that the pictures of the babies looking over the wall is just too stinking cute!!

I don't think he looks thin from the pictures, just needs a top line.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, once i buy him im gonna start working on his top line and filling his hips in and what not. He could stand a tad bit of weight though, i think, but then again i like my horses with a little extra layer lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Here are some pics of him all saddled up


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, he is gorgeous! He is thick, and looks great weight wise - nothing wrong with his condition at all, least that's what I think.

I love Appendix QH's, especially one's that are built and as big as he. 

I love 17hh Poneh's.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks MIE! I wouldnt keep him unless he was nice big and stocky lol, i like stocky horses. I guess im just use to QH's or at least my last qh mare lol, she was a fatty


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Appendix's are strong and sturdy. I did Pony Club on one for years. I love Appendix's, depending on build and height


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, he is definantly sturdy, holy moly. His hoves are humongous and so are his bones lol. He is a big boy, truly


----------

